# Cosmo 11 weeks



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok I was trying to post some pictures here but can't figure it out
I can get them in my gallery so you will all have to look in my
gallery to see how small Cosmo is at a 11 weeks. He weighs a whole
1 lb. 1oz.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, he is soo cute!!!!
I would post the pictures, but the computer isnt letting me.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

maybe that means it isn't just me then???? wishful thinking I know


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

He is SO cute!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What a cutie!









Have you had any luck with a collar/harness?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

He is a real doll. I see that it looks like the hair was shaved down on one of his front legs. May I ask if it was, and if that was where they drew the blood for liver shunt testing? We are going to be doing Dash next week, getting him ready to come to Violet, and I don't want him shaved down at all. I think my vet will work with me though. Just curious.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He's very cute!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Oh my goodness, he is totally adorable!! and so TINY!! Jack is HUGE compared to Cosmo!! I just Can't believe how close to a soda-can-size he is..


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

OH he is darling, what a cutie and so tiny to. 
Char


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

He is so tiny! I'll bet he is the cutest thing when he is moving around! I want one!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh he is sooooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

AWWW!! Cosmo is too cute!







brought back memories, Peanut was 1 pound when we got him at 12 weeks


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh he is itty bitty


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Faye they have taken blood on Alex's leg and never shaved it down.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 18 2005, 05:45 PM
> *Faye they have taken blood on Alex's leg and never shaved it down.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100883*


[/QUOTE]

Miko's leg also was never shaven down for bloodwork -- but it was shaved down for an IV for surgery purposes.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 17 2005, 04:25 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

omg... precious


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Thankyou all I think he is adorable too but I might be just a little bias LOL!









The reason his leg was shaved down is because he had an IV so they probably
won't do it just for blood work. I just tease him and tell him he has a little 
poodle leg. It just gives him more character







It is hilarious watching him
run and chase me, but very very hard because he is so small and always
underfoot.

Nichole: I haven't been able to find a collar to fit him yet but the one I got that was 5-10"
is starting to fit him better so I would say another week or two and it should 
fit him. For now he is always with me, when we go outside to potty I am right by him, we live in a country setting with a HUGE yard so we go out in the back and 
he is too small to get away from me yet so the leash isn't urgent yet.

Little Peanut: How big is peanut now? I would like Cosmo to get to be 
atleast 3 lbs. hee hee right now if feels like he will never grow. Either way
I do and will always love him. He's my little Cosmo's Celestial Spice and he
definitely has plenty of spice. He stole my heart the second I seen him, wich was
at 4 weeks and then when I seen him again at 9 weeks I was sold.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Sep 19 2005, 09:43 AM
> *Thankyou all I think he is adorable too but I might be just a little bias LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Do you have a PetsMart near you? The one near me carries a line of collars and harnesses called Lil Pal or something like that. They are meant for the really small under 4lb dogs. Nikki is 3.5lbs now. She grew out of the harness at around 3lbs. Her collar still fits but can't be made much bigger.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've heard of some people using ferret harnesses on tiny puppies.

Why did poor little Cosmo have to have an IV? He's so young.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a Petsmart about 45min. from here Petco about 30 min. I looked at 
Petco but they didn't have one small enough either. 

The ferret harness is a good idea I will have to check those out. See you
are all so smart here and full of ideas.









Cosmo had an IV because the 2nd day I had him he had a very very low 
blood sugar. It's a long story with the breeder, needless to say I am not very
happy with her. I asked her all the questions and everything and it seems that
she was just putting on a front and plain out lying. She even told me that Cosmo
was older than what he was. I never thought to look at the registration papers
while she told me his age, I looked after I got home. And then when I called her
she never returned my call. (Very very short version of the story) But Cosmo is
12 weeks as of yesterday and doing very good. He is eating well, full of energy, already knows the sit command (laying down is taking a little longer but I have gotten him to do it a couple of times) and we are still working on the potty training. He woke up this morning with no accidents so that is just one tiny closer step in the right direction.

I just want to say one more time how much I love this forum. You guys are so nice and helpful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a scare that must have been! I hope the breeder reimbursed you for his vet bills, but I'm betting from what you've said that she didn't.

I'm glad he's doing so well now. At 12 weeks, he's the age that he should have been when he went home. Truthfully, good breeders will keep a tiny puppy even past 12 weeks.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

He is toooo cute! Poodle leg and all


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Sep 19 2005, 10:43 AM
> *Little Peanut:  How big is peanut now?  I would like Cosmo to get to be
> atleast 3 lbs. hee hee right now if feels like he will never grow.  Either way
> I do and will always love him.  He's my little Cosmo's Celestial Spice  and he
> ...


[/QUOTE]
He sounds fantastic







My sis has an australian shepherd named Cosmo...love that name for a little guy







Peanut is now a whopping (j/k) 6.5 pounds. He was the runt of the litter and has ALWAYS been such a picky little eater. His littermate must have been stealing all the food because in the first week that we had him he gained 11 ounces. Enjoy your little tiny guy because they do grow so fast


----------

